# KMTTG Encode Problem



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

I used the Encoding Profile at the top of the drop down list. It took nearly 23 hours to convert a 14.7GB .mpg file to a 7.36GB .mp4 file.

The Video was Very Good, but there was no Audio. When I tried to open the file with Quicktime I got this error: Error-2041 Invalid Sample description. WMP would not open the mp4 file, but would open it when I changed it to avi, but no Audio. VLC and Nero Showtime would open it without any audio.

What do I need to do to get the audio?

The ff_h264_high_rate encoder cut the file in half. What will the ff_h264med_rate encoder do and how long will it take?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

The speeds that you are seeing aren't uncharacteristic. Regarding the audio, I've had better experiences with the handbrake profile.

Regarding the sizes, you should see a description listing the bitrate (bits/s)

Size in bytes= (bits/s)*(1 byte/8 bits) * length in minutes*(60s/min)

F



KLINK said:


> I used the Encoding Profile at the top of the drop down list. It took nearly 23 hours to convert a 14.7GB .mpg file to a 7.36GB .mp4 file.
> 
> The Video was Very Good, but there was no Audio. When I tried to open the file with Quicktime I got this error: Error-2041 Invalid Sample description. WMP would not open the mp4 file, but would open it when I changed it to avi, but no Audio. VLC and Nero Showtime would open it without any audio.
> 
> ...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That profile gives you AC3 audio in mpeg4 container which not many players can handle at the moment. VideoLAN VLC is an example of a player that CAN handle playback of that video, and of course Tivo can also handle it natively as well.


----------



## zabolots (May 24, 2007)

moyekj said:


> That profile gives you AC3 audio in mpeg4 container which not many players can handle at the moment. ... and of course Tivo can also handle it natively as well.


Is there a list somewhere of what formats TiVo can handle natively?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

KLINK said:


> I used the Encoding Profile at the top of the drop down list. It took nearly 23 hours to convert a 14.7GB .mpg file to a 7.36GB .mp4 file.


Encoding is very CPU intensive. If you've ever wondered why people need/want some of these newer CPUs, now you know.












KLINK said:


> The Video was Very Good, but there was no Audio. When I tried to open the file with Quicktime I got this error: Error-2041 Invalid Sample description. WMP would not open the mp4 file, but would open it when I changed it to avi, but no Audio. VLC and Nero Showtime would open it without any audio.
> 
> What do I need to do to get the audio?


Quicktime does not support H.264 video with Dolby Digital audio, because Apple did not want to pay to include Dolby Digital support.

You can install a modern DVD player program with Blu-ray playback support (includes support for H.264 with Dolby Digital) or you can simply download the free VideoLan player.

You can grab the free VideoLan (VLC) player for Windows and OSX here.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

fyodor said:


> The speeds that you are seeing aren't uncharacteristic. Regarding the audio, I've had better experiences with the handbrake profile.
> 
> Regarding the sizes, you should see a description listing the bitrate (bits/s)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

moyekj said:


> That profile gives you AC3 audio in mpeg4 container which not many players can handle at the moment. VideoLAN VLC is an example of a player that CAN handle playback of that video, and of course Tivo can also handle it natively as well.


Thanks for the info.

I tried VLC, but I had ver. 0.8.5. It would play the video, but no audio. After I read your post I got the latest ver.. It did give me the audio. but the audio starts about a second after the lips start to move.

What I am trying to do is get a 14.7GB mpeg2 file onto a single layer RW DVD without losing much quality.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Encoding is very CPU intensive. If you've ever wondered why people need/want some of these newer CPUs, now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input.

My computer is 4½ years old. It is an HP XP MCE 2005 unit. It has a intel 3ghz processor with hyper-threading, and1GB of pc3200 ddr sdram.

I know it is nowhere near top of the line. Maybe I should shut down my AV and the java running in the background.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What is the contents of this 14.7GB file? If it's a TV recording with commercials you can save a lot of space, and recoding time, by editing out the commercials first using VideoReDo.*

The audio error you're getting in QT means the MP4 contains an unsupported audio codec. Are you using a profile which retains AC3 audio? If so then that's why you're having issues. There are very few programs out there that support MP4 files with AC3 audio. (I also see this with MP4 files containing MP2 audio)

Now for the sync issue... If you're not going to edit/recode then what you should do is use a program like YAMB to split the file back to elementary streams, then remux them. That might fix the issue. If not you may want to search around and see if there are any other MP4 muxers out there that offer manual sync options. (or maybe YAMB does, I haven't played with it much) That way you could try manually offsetting the audio/video delay until you get it synced up. (will require some trial and error)

Dan

* if you are a register user of VideoReDo TVSuite send me a PM and I'll see about getting you into our beta which will allow you to edit and save directly to H.264.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KLINK said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> My computer is 4½ years old. It is an HP XP MCE 2005 unit. It has a intel 3ghz processor with hyper-threading, and1GB of pc3200 ddr sdram.
> 
> I know it is nowhere near top of the line. Maybe I should shut down my AV and the java running in the background.


With a single core processor it's always wise to minimize the number of background processes running while doing a video encode.

Also, if this is going to be any kind of common thing you do, you should seriously consider upgrading. Even the slowest quad core CPU will be exponentially faster then a single core when it comes to video encoding.

Dan


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

KLINK said:


> .....I tried VLC, but I had ver. 0.8.5. It would play the video, but no audio. After I read your post I got the latest ver.. It did give me the audio. but the audio starts about a second after the lips start to move.......


Be sure you got the very latest VLC version. 1.0.1 just came out and it was primarily a lot of bug fixes on version 1.0.0 .


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> What is the contents of this 14.7GB file? If it's a TV recording with commercials you can save a lot of space, and recoding time, by editing out the commercials first using VideoReDo.*
> 
> The audio error you're getting in QT means the MP4 contains an unsupported audio codec. Are you using a profile which retains AC3 audio? If so then that's why you're having issues. There are very few programs out there that support MP4 files with AC3 audio. (I also see this with MP4 files containing MP2 audio)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

The files are HD concerts.They do have commercials. I am using the Trial Version of VRDS. I tried it using fit-to-disc. The result wasn't great, but it is watchable.

It is light years ahead of Nero and Roxio for removing ads.

I already have Adobe Premiere Elements 2. It does not import tivo files, but I use kmttg to transfer the tivo files to my pc and decrypt the tivo files to mpeg2 during the transfer process. I can then import the mpeg into PE2 to remove the ads and burn using fit-to-disc.

I like the gui in PE2. It is a little easier to use and removing the ads is easier.

I will be experimenting with both over the next week or so to see which on is better for me.


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> With a single core processor it's always wise to minimize the number of background processes running while doing a video encode.
> 
> Also, if this is going to be any kind of common thing you do, you should seriously consider upgrading. Even the slowest quad core CPU will be exponentially faster then a single core when it comes to video encoding.
> 
> Dan


My processor has hyper-threading. When Adobe Premiere Elements 2 is loading up it says Multi-Processor detected. Does that mean mine is between a single and dual core?


----------



## KLINK (Aug 17, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Be sure you got the very latest VLC version. 1.0.1 just came out and it was primarily a lot of bug fixes on version 1.0.0 .


Thanks dlfl.

Mine is at 1.0.1.


----------

